# New Merckx!!!



## billybob7088 (Sep 29, 2007)

I've been looking around for a new bike been wondering if anyone has any info or hands on experence on the new Merckx carbon bikes. I have my eye on a LXM or SXM.


----------



## ShortNFast (Aug 7, 2006)

*Merckx Carbon riders on the forum are very rare...*

I posted a similar message several months ago and got no response. Very few Merckx carbon riders out there. I would say that the new Merckx carbon's just don't do it for me and I want them to. I ride a 1980 Merckx that is pretty special as it was signed by Eddy on the top tube. It rides like no other bike I have ever been on. Carbon just can't duplicate its ride. I think you will find alot of guys like me that think Merckx is the ultimate ride as long as it is steel or his scadium bikes. The carbon stuff he is doing lacks something for me. I have contemplated getting a new bike now for a while and trying to make a merckx carbon work but I have to move on past Eddy and his bike line. Hope you get some type of response from someone that rides a carbon Eddy that can give you input....


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm only medium rare! 

I've had a Merckx MXM for a couple years. Note: I do not carry any scientific equipment when I ride. This thing is the best climbing bike I've ever been on. It is light, very stiff, not harsh on rough roads, and somehow feels good on longer rides. On the bad side, it is a bit twitchy (only slightly) and I just do not like sloping frames, but I'm getting used to it.

I have a couple Team SCs I've been riding since 2003. I find myself riding the MXM more often as time goes on but overall I like the SC better but I can't really quantify that statement.

If you are thinking about getting something, you gotta ride that something for yourself before you buy.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*though I am no CF fan*

if I did buy one it would be a Merckx.
I test rode the top o the line and it was lovely, spirited ride


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I've only ever seen 2 of them on the road.

They both had guys named Merckx on them.

They both went by me fast.

Looked good, from what I saw of them.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> I've only ever seen 2 of them on the road.
> 
> They both had guys named Merckx on them.
> 
> ...


Next time you see Axel tell him to tell his dad to ramp up the steel production again ferchrissakes! I gots budget approved cash burning a hole in the table down here.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I was also looking at Merckx AXM a few months back - spent hours in goodle and forums etc but found no ride reports, no magazine tests ... nothing. Apparently 3 out of every 4 merckx sold are in Belgium so perhaps a good idea to polish up on your language skills and and visit a few sites in Eddy's homeland - but then cycling is a religion in Belgium and Eddy is god so even if he put his name on a chineese trike they's still buy it. Joking a side he does not make the carbon frames in house - apparently they are made by Olmo in Italy - alu frames are still made in house though. Like other post said if you have to have a merckx then buy a steel one they seem very popular and the value seems to appretiate with time.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

There's a fellow on Weight Weenies named Hyde who has an AXM, loves it. I'm sure he'd be glad to help you out if you have any questions.


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*A recent Merckx Convert......*

I just came into a used (great condition) Merckx MXM with full SRAM Force drivetrain... I haven't riden it very much due to Colorado winter weather a NASTY cold lasting for a month, but it's nice. 

What I can tell you:


It is visually stunning.
It does climb like it has a rocket engine strapped on.
It is a ever so slightly twitchy in the front (as others have said).
It is stiff AND comfy.
It is not as light as some 2008 carbon bikes, but then I'm about 180# out the door and don't race and don't really care about 1/4 pound in the frame.

I'll post pics, build details, and a better review with in a week. Contact me if you want.


----------



## doc47 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Merckx Axm*

I have had a Merckx AXM since Oct 2005. It is the best bike I have ridden. It is incredibly stiff yet very compliant. I only weigh 125 lbs. but the bike never beats me up even on the roughest roads. In comparison to my Trek 5900 Superlight, the AXM gives a superior non fatiguing ride. I find the TREK tends to beat me up a little when the roads get rough.This bike climbs extremely well and on the flats it accelerates with little effort. When switching to the Merckx after riding my other bikes ,you get an appreciation for what an incredible bike it really is.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

toonraid said:


> Apparently 3 out of every 4 merckx sold are in Belgium so perhaps a good idea to polish up on your language skills and and visit a few sites in Eddy's homeland


Like this one ....

http://www.2dehands.be/fiets/?qq=merckx

B


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

that looks so sweet


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

I've had an SXM for a year now and absolutely love it. I posted a (crappy) pic in another thread on the Bikes, Frames & Forks forum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

bing181 said:


> Like this one ....
> 
> http://www.2dehands.be/fiets/?qq=merckx
> 
> B


What I see on that page is the size 59 MX Leader for 250 euros.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

That MXM is stunning. WOW!


----------



## billybob7088 (Sep 29, 2007)

Went back to the shop today. I have decided on the LXM. They have changed the color to a true red more like the CHM in color then what shows on the website. I get fitted next week should have by the end of march. Will post pics and reviews as soon as possible.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

When I was in South Africa last week I went to a shop that basically only sold Merckx's. They had an AXM with Campy Record and some FSA deep carbon tubes on the rack getting it's final adjustments. Now I'm no big fan of carbon, or Campy for that matter, but DAMN that bike was sexy. It looked blazing fast just sitting there.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

some1 stole your pedals...I gotta Leader in the same color,got stuck with the another frame cause they changed to the new sizing,so I got an unused 54 Leader for sale


----------

